# Wie viele Wasserpflanzen



## Jjjjj (6. März 2012)

Wie viele Pflanzen muss ich in den teich pflanzen in den Teich

Und welche pflanzen machen den Algen konkurenrenz

Also ich will so viele Pflanzen planzen und auch die richtigen das sie möglichst gut die Algen fernhalten


----------



## Moonlight (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Es gibt keine pflanzen die algen fern halten. du kannst maximal pflanzen einsetzen die das nitrat, also die nährstoffe, aus dem teich holen. dazu zählen u.a. __ iris/__ schwertlilie, __ binsen und __ rohrkolben (sog.respirationspflanzen), wobei der einsatz von rohrkolben im  teich umstritten ist. es gibt user, da haben die rhizome der rohrkolben  die folie beschädigt. kann ich bei mir allerdings nicht bestätigen. da wachsen die rhizome an der folie entlang, aber nicht durch. ach übrigens, wäre echt klasse wenn du dich endlich mal vorstellen würdest. wir wissen ja nicht mal wie wir dich ansprechen können. du merkst sicher, dass sich gewisser unmut langsam breit macht.  mandy


----------



## Jjjjj (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Ich meinte ja das die die mährstoffe der Algen Klauen ich heiß josha


----------



## pema (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Josha,

wie alt ist dein Teich denn jetzt?...oder habe ich etwas verpasst

Wenn du deinen Teich jetzt erst neu bepflanzen möchtest kann die Devise nur sein: immer rein damit. Die besten Konkurrenten der Algen sind Wasserpflanzen, die ihre Nährstoffe - ebenso wie die Algen - direkt aus dem Wasser beziehen. Also keine Teichrandpflanzen, die ihre Nährstoffe aus den Substrat, in dem sie stehen, beziehen. Aber natürlich brauchst du die auch

Wasserpflanzen sind da wohl die erste Wahl. __ Hornkraut, __ Laichkraut, __ Wasserpest...und noch viele andere Sorten. Was bei dir im Teich am besten wächst, hängt von den Wasser- und Lichtbedingungen ab. Das wirst du erst im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr sehen. 
Algen sind in einem Teich ganz normal So sehe ich es jedenfalls. Ohne sie würden viele Teiche sich bald zu einer nährstoffübersättigten Brühe wandeln. Sie sind eigentlich nur ein optisches Problem für den Teichbesitzer...aber ganz ohne wirst du es auch nicht schaffen

petra


----------



## karsten. (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

hallo

das Prinzip heißt : *Versuch und Irrtum *

Mein Tip

soviele Du Dir leisten willst und Du bekommen kannst und soviel Arten wie möglich 
und von jeder Sorte möglichst Viele 

weil  :

sich nur manche Pflanzen etablieren Andere verschwinden 

der Teich verändert sich und es muss auch ständig nachgepflanzt und gepflegt werden werden 
sonst hat meist irgend eine Art alle Anderen verdrängt


da du aber mit Koi´s planst 
brauchst Du Dir zumindest um Unterwasserpflanzen eigentlich gar keine Gedanken zu machen 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v645/karsten59/Teichpflanzen.jpg

um Dir einen Überblick zu verschaffen  könntest Du das Pflanzenlexikon benutzen

mfG


----------



## Jjjjj (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Ich hab erst die Hälfte vom Teich ausgegraben warum bei kois keine unterwasserpflanzen die essen die zwar aber nicht nur die und außerdem wachsen die doch stark


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Hi Josh,

Koi fressen die Pflanzen im begrenzten Teichraum halt meißt schneller ab als diese nachwachsen. oder sie spielen sie kaputt

MfG Frank


----------



## Jjjjj (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Und wie ist es mit __ Wimpelkarpfen


----------



## Annett (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Mandy.


Moonlight schrieb:


> dazu zählen u.a. __ iris/__ schwertlilie, __ binsen und __ rohrkolben (sog.*respirationspflanzen*), wobei der einsatz von rohrkolben im  teich umstritten ist.


Du meinst sicherlich Repositionspflanzen, oder?


----------



## Wuzzel (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Annett , das habe ich auch erst gedacht, aber Respirationspflanzen gibt es auch und auch das macht Sinn 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Wuzzel,
ich glaube wie Annett da auch eher an einen Tippfehler.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Na mal schauen ob Mandy unsere "Glaubensfragen" aufklärt, denn wenn man der Definition von wikipedia für Repositionspflanzen liest, dann hat das nicht zwingend was mit stark zehrenden Pflanzen zu tun. Bisher kannte ich auch nur den Begriff Repositionspflanzen, der dann aber ggf. rein sprachlich gesehen zumindestens falsch verwendet wird. 

Also Mandy ... kannst Du diesen Fall aufklären ?  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Um beim Thema Teichpflanzen im Koiteich zu bleiben.

Wenn Josha es schafft den Teich zu bauen, spende ich 20 Liter __ Hornkraut, 20 Liter __ Wassersalat und 20 Liter __ Wasserminze aus meinem Koiteich. 
Das ist die Menge, die so *in einem *Sommermonat auch nachwächst.
Dazu noch eine ordentliche Portion Planzen, die am Ufer wachsen.  Den Versand übernehme ich auch. 

Meine Koi sind allerdings gut erzogen, die fressen nur Fadenalgen. Auch die Seerose nimmt keinerlei Schaden.


----------



## Jjjjj (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Wie meinst du das


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

So wie ich es geschrieben habe. 
Wenn du das ganze ordentlich durchziehst, spende ich die passenden Pflanzen.


----------



## Jjjjj (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Also muss ich den Teich einfach nur bauen und du gibst mir Pflanzen? Warum???


----------



## Moonlight (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Ja kann ich aufklären . . . ich hab mich einfach nur verschrieben. sorry                                            @josha, warum wohl . . . in einem forum hilft der eine dem anderen wenn er kann. das macht ein gutes forum aus.


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Josha, wenn meine Tochter so eine Sache auf die Beine stellen will, unterstütze ich sie doch auch.
In einem guten Forum hilft man sich halt mal Gegenseitig, ohne gleich eine Gegenleistung zu erwarten.

Du hast doch noch genug zu planen, die Pflanzen sind wohl eine Kleinigkeit.
Da werden dich sicher noch mehr unterstützen.


----------



## Zermalmer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Josha,
nach all dem, was Du und wie Du es geschrieben hast, sind hier sehr viele neugirig, ob und wie Du Dein Teichprojekt umsetzt.
Vor allem, weil Du recht ungeduldig und kurzgefasste Fragen stellst (so wie man es von einem Chat gewohnt ist)
Das ist an sich erstmal nichts schlimmes... aber für länger erfahrene Forenuser etwas ungewohnt, zumal bei Dir (ausser dem Graben) kein wirklicher Zeitdruck herrscht 

Und ja, es gibt noch die selbstlosen User, die auch mal was für 'kostenlos' machen.

Ich denke es gibt eine einzige Gegenleistung die hier viele User haben wollen... sei es nur für Ratschläge oder halt für kostenlose Pflanzen....

BILDER 

Zeige die Entstehung, zeige den Fortschritt und dann werden Dir die User weiterhin mit Rat und ggf. auch Tat helfen !

Und ja, WENN Dein Teich wirklich "fertig" wird, dann würde ich mich im Sommer (je nachdem wie sich die Krebsscheren (die ich von von Springmaus habe) entwickeln und die nächste Zeit auftauchen) auch zu einer kostenfreien Pflanzenspende hinreissen lassen.

Aber wie gesagt.... neben dem Graben muss auch ein wenig dokumentation und fortschritt sichtbar sein...dann ist Dir auch meine Pflanzenspende sicher


----------

